# Knee Pain/Exercise



## Isa (Sep 26, 2007)

I started attending the Y about three weeks ago. It's great, love the place and atmosphere. I am on a basic strength training program along with 15 to 30 minutes of walking on a treadmill. 

Now I find myself having light to moderate knee pain after the workout. Does anyone have any ideas for alleviating it? I do not want to become dependent upon pain pills as I try to take them only when in serious pain. I also do not want to stop working out because it really does make me feel better. 

A little background: Last year I hurt my knee getting up from the floor. This happened twice and the pain was excruciating. Had a visit with my pcp and received the old "it's all weight related" talk. After a strongly worded discussion with him and insisting on a x-ray I ended up visiting an orthopedic doctor. He reviewed the x-ray, performing an exam of the knee and said that technically nothing was wrong with it. His diagnosis was that the quad tendon had responded to the injury by tightening up and that it needed to be stretched/worked on to become normal again. 

Obviously I've waited over a year to start working out so that's my fault. My hope is that the pain I'm feeling is just a tendon/muscle issue and will go away the more active I become but the fear of serious damage is always in the back of my mind. 

Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 26, 2007)

Isa 

I have arthritis in both knees - the result of living through 42 cold, wet winters in New Jersey. I went to an orthopedic surgeon a while back, and get a cortisone shot directly into each knee. He also recommended that I start an exercise program, but he specifically told me NOT to use the treadmill, because the constant pounding would aggravate my condition.

So I joined the health club where I work, and had the trainers work up an exercise program for me. Basically, I start with ten minutes on a stationary bike, and then use the various machines in the gym to work the different muscle groups. The pain in my knees has been reduced to the point that I haven't had to get a cortisone shot in months, but I have trouble with stairs. Fortunately, the building where my office is has an elevator.

But sometime in the next few weeks, they plan to move my group. To a new building. On the second floor. And no elevator.....


----------



## Isa (Sep 26, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Isa
> 
> I have arthritis in both knees - the result of living through 42 cold, wet winters in New Jersey. I went to an orthopedic surgeon a while back, and get a cortisone shot directly into each knee. He also recommended that I start an exercise program, but he specifically told me NOT to use the treadmill, because the constant pounding would aggravate my condition.
> 
> ...



Wow Wayne, sorry to hear about the upcoming move. 

I've put a question to one of the trainers concerning the weight maximum for the Elliptical Crosstrainers available. My friend says they are low impact knee wise. If they'll support me, I'd like to try one. Otherwise I'll have to talk with the trainers about some other type of work out program. 

I do plan to follow up with the ortho doc if the pain does not subside. I really need reassurance that there isn't any hidden knee damage.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 26, 2007)

Definitely check with the Doctors and Rehab folks as far as your knee. Now if you can use one of the recumbent bikes this also gives you a great workout


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 26, 2007)

my doc said no weight bearing exercises with my knee pain...so that meant the bike, the eliptical (which i find still hurts my knees) or something like that...strength training for the muscles does help...i dont suggest getting a shot of cortisone (sorry Wayne, but glad it helped you) cause in the long run, they say it will eventually weaken the tendons...who needs that...

so, strength training and non weight bearing exercises, or the pool, did i mention the pool too?? good luck, knee pain sucks..


----------



## Isa (Sep 27, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> my doc said no weight bearing exercises with my knee pain...so that meant the bike, the eliptical (which i find still hurts my knees) or something like that...strength training for the muscles does help...i dont suggest getting a shot of cortisone (sorry Wayne, but glad it helped you) cause in the long run, they say it will eventually weaken the tendons...who needs that...
> 
> so, strength training and non weight bearing exercises, or the pool, did i mention the pool too?? good luck, knee pain sucks..



I'm looking into a water aerobics program but this is a new YMCA and it appears they are having issues getting a regular schedule for it. I really cannot see not doing any weight bearing exercises because my whole idea for this is to get my body stronger. In my head that means moving ala walking and such. 

Truly have no idea what the future holds here and I'm really beginning to get down about it all. Just when I get back into working out it my damn knees are turning on me.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 27, 2007)

Isa said:


> I'm looking into a water aerobics program but this is a new YMCA and it appears they are having issues getting a regular schedule for it. I really cannot see not doing any weight bearing exercises because my whole idea for this is to get my body stronger. In my head that means moving ala walking and such.
> 
> Truly have no idea what the future holds here and I'm really beginning to get down about it all. Just when I get back into working out it my damn knees are turning on me.



Isa, Since you cannot get a regular water aerobic program scheduled, could you get a water aerobics trainer to show you some specific exercises that you could do alone into shallow water? I do this myself - I have a 30 minute water leg exercise routine & it has really helped minimize my knee pain.

The theory is that if you build up the muscles that support the structures in your knee these muscles will help take some of the load off the weight bearing & movement.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 27, 2007)

Even if you can't get a water aerobics program, you might try water walking as a replacement for the treadmill. Both my wife and I have done it, and it's very easy on the knees (and this is coming from a guy who has zero knee cartilage left), but you get all the aerobic benefits of walking on land.


----------



## Half Full (Sep 27, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Even if you can't get a water aerobics program, you might try water walking as a replacement for the treadmill. Both my wife and I have done it, and it's very easy on the knees (and this is coming from a guy who has zero knee cartilage left), but you get all the aerobic benefits of walking on land.



Actually you get more because of the reisitance the water adds!


----------



## moniquessbbw (Sep 28, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Isa
> 
> I have arthritis in both knees - the result of living through 42 cold, wet winters in New Jersey. I went to an orthopedic surgeon a while back, and get a cortisone shot directly into each knee. He also recommended that I start an exercise program, but he specifically told me NOT to use the treadmill, because the constant pounding would aggravate my condition.
> 
> ...



I received my first set of shots in my knees today. It was not pleasant and it hurt like hell when the needle went in. They want me to have 3 more sets. I don't know if I can do it. But if I don't the arthritis in my knees will get worse. Water exercise is the best thing for your knees. Even if you just walk back and forth in the pool.


----------



## Isa (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the ideas/comments. I spoke with someone at work today that is also a trainer at a different Y. After much discussion he thinks I need some assistance on using the machines and working out in general. We've discovered that my location is very lax in this area. He also agrees about water aerobics. So my plan is to switch locations so I can have access to a regular water program, still see the ortho doc for a follow-up and try using other machines.


----------



## Tina (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank goodness for that discussion, eh? Sounds like a great plan, Isa. I hope that works out well for you.


----------



## Jes (Oct 2, 2007)

hey--i sometimes have trouble with my quads, so I hear you. I'm sorry if you mentioned the elliptical machine--I didn't see it. That one will move the knee but not stress it. Make sure y ou're wearing good, new, well-padded shoes. I would give lunges a total miss--too much stress. I do an exercise that strengthens the quads on the leg extension machine. Instead of doing the max weight you can push, do a smaller amount. Something you'll feel, but not anything very heavy. When you lift it, extending your leg, hold it a few beats and then relax. Do a set or 2 this way, every time you work out. The hip abductor, etc. machine also works your legs, and builds strength, but avoids the knee. I always figure that stronger everything helps problem areas, though god knows I'm no expert. Yesterday I went to the gym with bad right-knee pain. I used the leg machines (though I skipped the leg press), and walked on the treadmill and when I left, my knee wasn't hurting at all! Don't know how THAT happened!! Luck!


----------



## chickadee (Oct 5, 2007)

Knee problems are lousy. Sorry you're having trouble.

One thing that I learned is that if it hurts to do weight-bearing exercises, it's better to switch to non-weight-bearing ones for awhile. You're still getting exercise, getting your heart rate up, but you're not blasting the heck out of your knees.


----------



## Isa (Oct 6, 2007)

Just had my first pain free workout and it was wonderful! I stretched, did a bit of circuit training (lower weight levels as Jes recommended), 10 minutes on the treadmill and the remaining time on the elliptical. While I felt like an uncoordinated fool this first time using that machine it was a much better visit all around. I am 100% removing the treadmill from the program as of tomorrow, good riddance. Still have the water aerobics in the plan but I need a swimsuit as they have strict rules about wearing one in the pools. Also still in line for the ortho visit. 

Thanks again to everyone for the advice, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 7, 2007)

moniquessbbw said:


> I received my first set of shots in my knees today. It was not pleasant and it hurt like hell when the needle went in. They want me to have 3 more sets. I don't know if I can do it. But if I don't the arthritis in my knees will get worse. Water exercise is the best thing for your knees. Even if you just walk back and forth in the pool.



Gosh Monique..........I am so sorry you had such trouble with your injection. I also had my first set last week of Euflexxa and it really didn't bother me at all. Maybe it is the doctor that is the trouble?

Hope you are feeling better now. Hugs, Kara


----------

